# Windows 7: max. 15 Dateien gleichzeitig öffnen



## lukasS (1. März 2010)

Hallo,

warum kann ich nur max. 15 Dateien (egal ob txt oder sonst welche) öffnen, aber nicht 16 oder mehr?
Bei mp3s machte Windows einfach den MediaPlayer auf, der Standardplayer öffnet sich dann nciht.
Die Txt-Dateien öffnen sich auch nur bis 15, danach passiert nichts. Es funktioniert nicht mal über das Kontexmenü, da die Option "Öffnen" nicht mehr da ist (aber nur ab 15 Dateien).

Falls das kein Fehler sondern eine Option von Win7 ist, wie kann diese deaktivieren? Ich benutze Windows 7 Home mit allen Patches.

Danke schonmal!

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## Marschal (1. März 2010)

Hm, ein Problem, welches ich nicht bestätigen kann.
Also bei mir funktioniert alles wunderprächtig. Ich kann Dateien öffnen, bis der RAM überläuft
Habe hier auf dem Screen deutlich über 15mal den Editor offen.
Ich habe Win764bit auf meinem Lappi am rennen, t alles bestens.
Was genau versuchst du zu öffnen? (Dateitüp), manche Programme sind nähmlich beschränkt, um eine "optimale" Leistung zu erhalten.

...und nur mal so. Warum musst du so viele Datein gleichzeitig öffnen?


----------



## lukasS (1. März 2010)

Hallo Marschal,

ich habe es mit TXT, MP3 und ODT (OpenOffice-Datei) versucht, immer das selbe Problem. Achso, die 64Bit habe ich auch, habe es vergessen zu erwähnen.
Im Anhang habe ich 16 Dateien markiert, es passiert nichts. Markiere ich eine weniger, klappt alles wie es sein sollte.

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## Marschal (1. März 2010)

Oh, das meinst du, ja gut, das ist bei mir genauso. Ich würde jetzt spontan tippen, das ist so, damit sich das OS nicht aufhängt, wenn man aus versehen STRG+A und dann ENTER gedrückt hat.

Moment, ich mach mich mal schlau, vllt krieg ich ja etwas heraus

Aber immernoch Wozu mehr als 15 göeichzeitig? (Das kann halt wirklich etwas länger dauern...)

MfG


----------



## lukasS (1. März 2010)

Wenn ich mehrere Textdokumente oder MP3s öffne. Gibt bestimmt noch einige andere Beispiele.

Danke!

Lukas


----------



## Marschal (1. März 2010)

Also, bin nach ein wenig Recherche auf Folgendes gekommen:

Ab Vista ist diese Funktion deaktiviert. (Eine Möglich sie zu aktivieren ha ich nicht gefunden).

Es wird empfohlen das Programm selbst zu öffnen und dan über Datei>öffnen so viel zu öffnen wie man will. (t).

Alternativ, Drag 'n' Drop. das geht, und wird auch von den meisten Programmen unterstüzt.

Ansonsten evtl andere Commander nehmen (bsp Total Commander etc.)

Wenn ich eine Problemlösung finden sollte (Patch, Regestry etc..) wie man diese Funktion wieder aktivieren kann, so setze ich dich selbstverständlich in Kenntniss davon

Hoffe ich konnte soweit helfen

MfG


----------



## lukasS (1. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Mühe!
Habe ebenfalls bis jetzt erfolglos gesucht.

Ich warte aber noch ein paar Tage (vielleicht kennt ja hier jemand die Antwort), dann schreibe ich mal den Microsoft-Support an.

Schönen Abend noch!

Lukas


----------



## iTalk (6. März 2010)

Eventuell ist eine Batch-Datei die Lösung.

edit: Ist glaube ich auch Programmbedingt. Wenn man sie mit OpenOffice öffnet, gehen bei mir 30 .doc Dateien und mit Acrobat 10 .pdf Dateien!


----------



## lukasS (6. März 2010)

Hallo iTalk,

sicherlich gibt es Alternativlösungen wie über andere Dateiexplorer wie Norten Commander (mir fallen die Namen der anderen Programme jetzt nicht ein) oder wie Du es schon sagst über eine Batch. Mir ging es aber darum, ob man das irgendwie deaktivieren kann oder evtl. über einen Umweg wieder auf den alten Stand (wie unter Win2000 oder XP) zurück bringen kann.

Im Microsoft-Forum wurde das auch schon angesprochen und der Nutzer wurde auf einen kostenpflichtigen Support verwiesen, siehe link

Danke trotzdem, glaube aber das "Problem" ist ohne andere Hilfs-Programme vorerst nicht zu lösen.

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## Frezl (6. März 2010)

Hey Lukas,

hast du ein gekauftes Win7, oder die Version, die MS zum Testen verschenkt hat? Die verschenkte Version hat nämlich mittlerweile ihre Halbwertszeit überschritten und fängt mit beabsichtigten Macken an, die User zu nerven. Könnte also vll. auch daran liegen.

Infos hier: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadgets/0,1518,681698,00.html

Grüße, Frezl


----------



## iTalk (6. März 2010)

Frezl hat gesagt.:


> Hey Lukas,
> 
> hast du ein gekauftes Win7, oder die Version, die MS zum Testen verschenkt hat? Die verschenkte Version hat nämlich mittlerweile ihre Halbwertszeit überschritten und fängt mit beabsichtigten Macken an, die User zu nerven. Könnte also vll. auch daran liegen.
> 
> ...



Ja, das scheint mir die logischste Erklärung für dieses "Phänomen" zu sein! Ich hatte anfangs auch eine RC, nach und nach hat Win. dann seine Funktionen verloren und ist beispielsweise nach zwei Stunden heruntergefahren!


----------



## lukasS (6. März 2010)

Hallo Frezl und iTalk,

seit Oktober habe ich die offizielle Release (keine RC) drauf (sogar original). Dieses Verhalten ist aber auch bei jedem der Win7 hat. Ihc weiß nicht was, aber MS hat sich dabei schon etwas gedacht. Leider gibt es bis jetzt keinen bekannten Weg das zu deaktivieren.

Schönen Samstag noch!

Lukas


----------

